# How to attach framed art to a tile wall?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Mirror Mastic


----------



## lemon2891 (Oct 2, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Mirror Mastic


Thanks for the suggestion, Mirror Mastic seems rather permanent after doing a quick Google search. Do you know if it would damage the tile if I or a new homeowner tried to remove the picture? Thanks


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Depending on the weight, drill a hole and install a screw through it and just through the backer board. Avoid plumbing pipes.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Overcome your desire to install artwork over travertine and move on to the next project.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

Suspending the art with wires and drill into the top of the wall is the better option, as that art would be unaffected by shower heat.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

lemon2891 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, *Mirror Mastic seems rather permanent *after doing a quick Google search. Do you know if it would damage the tile if I or a new homeowner tried to remove the picture? Thanks


...and drilling holes in the travertine wouldn't be permanent??? You must have very deep pockets if you don't have a problem with drilling holes in a travertine wall just to hang a picture. Is this a picture of Elvis painted on black velvet?


----------



## infinitiwindow (Oct 27, 2014)

If you don't want your picture to be a permanent fixture then don't drill holes. Best option is to NOT hang the picture but I agree with the suggestion to hang it as artwork on wires from the ceiling if the aesthetic is right.

Brad


----------



## lemon2891 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bud Cline said:


> ...and drilling holes in the travertine wouldn't be permanent??? You must have very deep pockets if you don't have a problem with drilling holes in a travertine wall just to hang a picture. Is this a picture of Elvis painted on black velvet?


The nails/ holes I was referring to would have been in the grout lines not the actual tiles. A designer friend suggested that and then command strips. But to your point, I am not trying to ruin the travertine.


----------



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

you can visit this link http://bit.ly/ZXnycs to get answers for your questions about hanging an art on your wall. there are also Q&A for your possible problems to encounter in the process..


----------

